# Hello :)



## dorkeelovex (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey!!

So I joined Specktra a while back but kept to browsing... so I am finally going to introduce myself and say hello to all my fellow makeup lovers!

My name is Lauren, and makeup is definitely a passion of mine. I currently freelance and hope to one day go to school for special effects makeup.


----------



## nunu (Sep 2, 2008)

hello! welcome to specktra!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome Lauren


----------



## dorkeelovex (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcomes


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome! *waves*


----------



## SuSana (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## smh28 (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome! Enjoy the site.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 3, 2008)

hi lauren!


----------



## chaut_01 (Sep 3, 2008)

hiyee! welcome to the site! i browsed before i joined too!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 3, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## TDoll (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome, Lauren!


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 4, 2008)

Lauren!!!! It's me smexie!!
lol


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

